# Germination  How To !!!!



## Geter-D1 (Aug 12, 2007)

For Those Asking Hope This Helps , Knowledge Is A Beautiful Thing  :hubba:   SORRY IT DIDNT LOAD , LET me TRY AGAIN BE RIGHT BACK :hitchair: I DONT KNOW WHAT IM DOING WRONG BUT ,,, GO TO FORUM JUMP LOOK UP GERMINATION TECHNIQES  .. sorry youll have to find on your own , just look they are there , a couple of good and diffrent ways ......


----------

